# 200amp underground service in Alberta, reduced neutral



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know Canadian code.

Typically a house will have both 240V loads as well as 120V loads spread across both legs, meaning that the neutral won't carry nearly as much current as the hots. So you can use a smaller neutral (if your code allows). This sounds like PoCo territory.


----------



## jingles4214 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks very much for the quick reply.

Our local power company has been very good in answering broad questions, though details as far as cable type and wire gauge are harder to find.

I will try the PoCo again, and see if I can get a field electrician to call me back and see if I can find the answers to more detailed questions on the service installation.
I will repost the results as they come.

thanks for getting me on the right track again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Around here the electrical inspectors don't care too much about the line side of the meter, the power company dictates most of that and even if it is against the NEC the electrical inspectors don't seem to ever care.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

jingles4214 said:


> I used the P.S Knight's Electrical code simplified house wiring guide.


What does your code book say ?? :blink:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jingles4214 said:


> Thanks very much for the quick reply.
> 
> Our local power company has been very good in answering broad questions, though details as far as cable type and wire gauge are harder to find.
> 
> ...


Epcor won't answer your question. It's in the code book.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to help you out here:

http://www.municipalaffairs.alberta.ca/documents/ss/STANDATA/electrical/451-CEC-4rev8-Jan2016.pdf


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Doesn't knights book say to use 250 MCM ?


----------



## Peter Goldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

Get triples for direct burial for 200A. Its way cheaper then getting 3 separate conductors. It comes with a reduced neutral I think is 2-4/0 and one 2/0


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Like Hack says, the neutral can sometimes be reduced in a three wire single phase system because of the 240V loads. In Alberta, they allow for a 30% reduction if there is a 240V range or dryer.

To the OP: In Alberta, the Standata is used to modify and clarify rules in the CEC. It's available online.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dinlugoj said:


> Get triples for direct burial for 200A. Its way cheaper then getting 3 separate conductors. It comes with a reduced neutral I think is 2-4/0 and one 2/0


He's using USEB, which I think is similar to your SE (flat cable with concentric neutral).


----------

